# Những lưu ý khi làm Landing Page đạt tỉ lệ chuyển đổi cao



## huongbtph (10 Tháng mười một 2021)

Thiết kế Landing Page đạt tỉ lệ chuyển đổi cao là mục đích chính là nhiều doanh nghiệp hướng đến. Vậy Landing Page là gì? Landing Page là một trang web đơn giản. Có nội dung dẫn dắt người dùng thực hiện hiện các hàng động để tăng tỉ lệ chuyển đổi. Landing Page được dùng rất nhiều trong các chiến dịch quảng cáo trực tuyến. Là một công cụ hữu hiệu để doanh nghiệp thu được thông tin khách hàng và ra tăng doanh số trong thời gian ngắn. 
Nếu bạn muốn thiết kế được những trang Landing Page hiệu quả thì còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không đọc ngay bài viết dưới đây:

*1. Khi nào cần thiết kế Landing Page ?*
Landing Page có rất nhiều lợi ích và hiện tại có rất nhiều doanh nghiệp sử dụng. Nhưng không phải lúc nào cũng sử dụng Landing Page. Dước đây là một số trường hợp cần sử dụng Landing Page bạn cần biết:


Khi chạy các chiến dịch quảng cáo
Khi chuẩn bị tổ chức các sự kiện
Khi tặng mã khuyến mãi sản phẩm
Khi ra mắt sản phẩm dịch vụ mới
*1.1 Khi chạy quảng cáo*
Khi chạy quảng cáo, rất nhiều doanh nghiệp chọn cách *làm Landing Page* để tối ưu hiệu quả. Nếu không tập trung được hành động của người dùng, chạy Ads đến trang ít nội dung hay thông tin không chất lượng sẽ rất lãng phí tiền của. Một trang đích chuyên nghiệp, rõ ràng, có tính thuyết phục cao không chỉ giúp quảng cáo của bạn hiệu quả hơn mà còn tiết kiệm chi phí.

*1.2 Khi tổ chức các sự kiện*
Trang đích thực hiện rất tốt nhiệm vụ thu hút lượt đăng ký cho các sự kiện. Điều này đúng với cả sự kiện Offline như Workshop, hội thảo, hay Event Online như Webinar, Livestream,… Landing Page dạng này thường có các thông tin về lý do diễn ra sự kiện, diễn giả là ai, nội dung chương trình, thời gian địa điểm, những ai nên tham gia sự kiện.

*1.3 Khi tặng mã khuyến mãi sản phẩm*
Landing Page cũng là công cụ hữu hiệu để bạn tặng các mã ưu đãi, Ebook,… Thông qua đó, thu thập thông tin khách truy cập như tên, số điện thoại , Email, độ tuổi,… Tốt nhất bạn nên làm Landing Page ngắn và tạo nhiều phiên bản khác nhau. Sau đó thực hiện chiến dịch A/B Testing để chọn lọc được trang đích mang lại hiệu quả tốt nhất.

*1.4 Khi ra mắt sản phẩm/ dịch vụ mới*
Dịch vụ/ sản phẩm nào cũng nên có Landing Page riêng hướng đến mục tiêu cụ thể. Sử dụng trang đích để ra mắt sản phẩm mới cũng là một phương pháp hiệu quả mà bạn nên áp dụng. Nội dung trang này nên đầy đủ, chi tiết nhưng không quá rườm rà. Mà tập trung giải quyết vấn đề cho khách hàng, có như vậy mới đạt được tỷ lệ chuyển đổi mong muốn.

*2. Những lưu ý khi làm Landing Page đạt tỉ lệ chuyển đổi cao*
Những lưu ý khi thiết kế Landing Page đạt tỉ lệ chuyển đổi cao bao gồm:


Layout của trang
Tiêu đề ấn tượng thu hút
Logo bắt mắt nổi bật
Giao diện chỉn chu, dễ nhìn
CTA nổi bật thu hút
Thể hiện rõ mục tiêu định hướng
Yếu tố tin cậy
Bây giờ hãy cùng nhau đi tìm hiểu từng yếu tố các bạn nhé!

*2.1 Layout trang*
Cách sắp xếp các thành phần trên trang đóng vai trò quan trọng. Bởi lẽ, nếu không bố trí hợp lý, người dùng khó có thể nắm bắt thông tin hay thực hiện thao tác trên Landing Page. Và cuối cùng, rất có thể họ sẽ rời khỏi đó mà chưa thực hiện bất kỳ hành động chuyển đổi nào.

*2.2 Tiêu đề ấn tượng thu hút*
Điều đầu tiên và vô cùng quan trọng khi thiết kế landing page bạn cần chú ý là đặt tiêu đề. Bạn nên đặt tiêu đề sao cho ngắn gọn, súc tích và truyền tải đầy đủ thông tin. Nghe qua thì có vẻ đơn giản và dễ làm nhưng thực tế thì không như vậy.

Vì một tiêu đề vừa ngắn gọn vừa hàm súc lại còn phải gây ấn tượng với khách hàng là điều không dễ dàng. Thế nên, bạn cần nghiên cứu thật kỹ trước khi quyết định tên tiêu đề và thậm chí nếu cần thì hãy tìm kiếm sự tư vấn của các *công ty thiết kế website *uy tín, chuyên nghiệp để được hỗ trợ.

*2.3 Logo bắt mắt nổi bật*
Thông thường, website landing page được sử dụng chủ yếu với mục đích quảng cáo, bán hàng nên mang nặng tính thời vụ. Vì thế, để tối ưu hiệu quả quảng cáo thì logo của trang web phải là một biểu tượng thật sự bắt mắt và nổi bật.

Do đó thiết kế một logo phải thể hiện được sự chuyển nghiệp đồng thời có khả năng lan truyền và thu hút khách hàng mục tiêu.

*2.4 Giao diện chỉn chu, dễ nhìn*
Giao diện của trang landing page phải đảm bảo được hai tiêu chí sau:


*Dễ nhìn*
Không nên sử dụng màu sắc quá lòe loẹt cho trang web nhưng cũng phải biết cách phối hợp màu sắc, sao cho trang web không quá mờ nhạt mà gây được ấn tượng.

Bên cạnh đó, bố cục của trang web cũng phải logic và chỉn chu, để tránh làm rối mắt cho khách hàng. Các yếu tố khác cũng phải đảm bảo khác như font chữ dễ đọc và bắt mắt, hình ảnh và video sắc nét,…


*Phù hợp với sản phẩm*
Một trang web dù có đẹp mắt đến đâu mà không phù hợp với sản phẩm được quảng cáo thì cũng xem như không có giá trị. Thế nên, thiết kế giao diện web phải phù hợp với dịch vụ, sản phẩm kinh doanh.

*2.5 CTA nổi bật, thu hút*
CTA là phần không thể thiếu để đạt được mục tiêu chuyển đổi. Tùy vào mục tiêu cụ thể: thu thập thông tin khách hàng tiềm năng, có thêm đơn hàng mới,… bạn có thể đặt nút CTA tập trung vào mục tiêu đó.

Việc phân bổ CTA hợp lý ở các vị trí trên trang sẽ có tác động thúc đẩy và điều hướng khách hàng thực hiện hành động.

*2.6 Thể hiện rõ mục tiêu định hướng*
Thông thường, các công ty, doanh nghiệp sử dụng landing page để cung cấp thông tin về sản phẩm hoặc dịch vụ mà họ kinh doanh. Vậy nên, nếu bạn cũng sử dụng landing page với mục đích tương tự thì nên trình bày thông tin một cách ngắn gọn và đơn giản.

Mục tiêu là nhằm khuyến khích người dùng truy cập nhanh vào các mục tìm kiếm để tăng lưu lượng truy cập trang. Điều này sẽ giúp cho việc mở rộng khả năng tiếp cận khách hàng hơn.

*2.7 Yếu tố tin cậy*
Đừng quên bổ sung những phản hồi của khách hàng khi sử dụng sản phẩm/ dịch vụ vào trang đích của bạn. Nội dung sẽ giúp bạn xây dựng lòng tin với khách truy cập. Cũng như khẳng định chất lượng các sản phẩm/ dịch vụ bạn cung cấp.
Nguồn: https://cloudhosting.vn/nhung-luu-y-khi-lam-landing-page-dat-ti-le-chuyen-doi-cao/


----------

